# ANNO 1701 Kaufleute wollen nicht



## daweed100 (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

seit einigen Stunden Spielzeit kommen keine neuen Kaufleute hinzu. Der Stand bleibt immer bei 1290.
Baumaterial ist freigegeben und auch vorhanden. Alle Bedürfnisse sind erfüllt. Steuern im dunkelgrünen Bereich.
Es gibt viele Siedlungen, die noch frei wären. Die haben auch alle Anbindungen, die benötigt werden.

Woran kann es noch liegen?

Ich musste mal vor Ewigkeiten einen Kaufläutehäuserblock abreißen, weil ich den Platz benötigte. Ich glaube ab da ging das Dilemma los? Ist aber schon mehrere Spielstunden her. Langsam sollten sie sich doch mal wieder beruhigt haben, oder?

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Juli 2009)

daweed100 am 02.07.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> seit einigen Stunden Spielzeit kommen keine neuen Kaufleute hinzu. Der Stand bleibt immer bei 1290.
> Baumaterial ist freigegeben und auch vorhanden. Alle Bedürfnisse sind erfüllt. Steuern im dunkelgrünen Bereich.



Wie viele Bürger hast Du denn? 
Manchmal scheint das einfach etwas zu dauern.
Du könntest versuchen über den Senat einen Ehrengast einzuladen, das hebt die Stimmung zusätzlich.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2009)

klick doch mal auf den marktplatz, da hast du doch diese einwohnerpyramide/kette, unten bauern, dann bürger usw. - sind da überhaupt freie kaufleute möglich? also steht da bei aufleute zB 24/26 => also erst 24 von 26 häusern besetzt?

wenn nein, dann muss du noch mehr bauern ansiedeln, damit es wiederum mehr bürgerhäuser geben kannt, damit es wiederum mehr patrizierhäsue geben kann usw.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 02.07.2009 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> klick doch mal auf den marktplatz, da hast du doch diese einwohnerpyramide/kette, unten bauern, dann bürger usw. - sind da überhaupt freie kaufleute möglich? also steht da bei aufleute zB 24/26 => also erst 24 von 26 häusern besetzt?
> 
> wenn nein, dann muss du noch mehr bauern ansiedeln, damit es wiederum mehr bürgerhäuser geben kannt, damit es wiederum mehr patrizierhäsue geben kann usw.



Hö?  
Solange alle Bedürfnisse erfüllt werden steigen ALLE Siedler irgendwann zu Kaufläuten/Aristokraten auf. Es muss nicht ein bestimmter Prozentsatz der Bevölkerung aus Siedlern oder Bürgern bestehen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2009)

Chemenu am 02.07.2009 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 02.07.2009 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, das stimmt so nicht. klick mal auf den markt: da hast du bei den einwohner-"klassen" zahlen stehen. bei den bauern nur eine zahl, bei den anderen x/y. y ist die zahl an häusern in dieser klasse, die maximal möglich sind, x ist die zahl, wieviele dieser häuser schon besetzt sind. wenn du zB 15/15 patrizier- und 20/20 bürgerhäuser schon besetzt hast, dann MUSST du neue bauernhäuser bauen, damit es mehr bürgerhäuser und dadurch wieder mehr patrizierhäuser geben kann


----------



## Chemenu (2. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 02.07.2009 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, das stimmt so nicht. klick mal auf den markt: da hast du bei den einwohner-"klassen" zahlen stehen. bei den bauern nur eine zahl, bei den anderen x/y. y ist die zahl an häusern in dieser klasse, die maximal möglich sind, x ist die zahl, wieviele dieser häuser schon besetzt sind.



Bei mir wird da lediglich die Gesamtzahl der Siedler/Bürger/Kaufleute/Aristokraten angezeigt.
Eine Grenze wird da nicht angezeigt. 
Du redest aber hier nicht grad von 1404, oder?    

Oder liegts am Schwierigkeitsgrad? Ich spiel auf "Normal".

Edit:
Ich seh grad, das Thema lautet Anno 1404, aber in der Überschrift steht 1701. 
Darum gehts hier, um 1701.


----------



## daweed100 (2. Juli 2009)

Hatte bei den anderen die Steuern zu hoch. Wusste nicht, dass das für alle gilt. Deshalb wurden die Siedlungen nicht weiter genutzt.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2009)

> Edit:
> Ich seh grad, das Thema lautet Anno 1404, aber in der Überschrift steht 1701.
> Darum gehts hier, um 1701.




ARGH!!  wer rechnet denn mit SO was?!??!??!    

 dann stimmt mein geschreibsel natürlich nicht bzw ich hab keine ahnung, hatte als letztes anno 1503...


----------

